# Sticky  Pistons Poster : Hall Of Fame



## Lope31

The first class inducted into the Hall Of Fame includes non other than the pioneer's of the Pistons board, the leader in posts per day* and face of the Pistons board, as well as one of the best analysts of the game this board has ever created.

If you are new to the forum and don't know your BBB.Net history I will tell you. This site was created in 2002 and ever since 2002 there have been two die hard Pistons fans that have been posting and moderating this board like felons. Brian and jvanbusk are the pioneers of this board and have been contributing non-stop ever since it's birth.

When people think of the Pistons board I bet the name DetBNyce comes to mind for the majority of posters on this site but it wasn't always that way. Det used to be a role player on these boards when jvanbusk was still a moderator but then he went away for quite along period of time. I never got an explanation for his lengthy hiatus but he's back now and took over as moderator when jvan went to university.

Mike Luvs KG hasn't been as hard core as the rest of these guys for as long but has been contributing steady for the last year or so. Nobody explains what's going on or what went on in a game better than this guy here which really means alot for those stupid Canadian posters that don't get the games. It's appreciated.

* If you exclude his leave of absence. The guy has almost caught up to me!  And I post nothing but junk.

All Stats are as of October 14th, 2004.


----------



## Lope31

*Brian*
Former Moderator
_First Class Inductee_

Registration: July 12, 2002. (2nd)
Total Posts: 2666 (4th)
Pistons Posts: 1015 (4th)
Pistons Post Percentage: 38% (2nd)
Total Threads: 279 (2nd)
Posts Per Day: 3.23 (5th)


----------



## Lope31

*DetBNyce/CJ/DetBNyce*
Former Moderator
_First Class Inductee_

Registration: July 23, 2002. (4th)
Total Posts: 3784 (3rd)
Pistons Posts: 2318 (1st)
Pistons Post Percentage: 61% (1st)
Total Threads: 196 (3rd)
Posts Per Day: 4.65 (4th)


----------



## Lope31

*jvanbusk*
Former Moderator
_First Class Inductee_

Registration: June 9, 2002. (1st)
Total Posts: 4302 (2nd)
Pistons Posts: 1704 (2nd)
Pistons Post Percentage: 40% (2nd)
Total Threads: 181 (4th)
Posts Per Day: 5.01 (3rd)


----------



## Lope31

*Lope31/KABI*
Moderator
_First Class Inductee_

Registration: June 10th, 2002. (2nd)
Total Posts: 4437 (1st)
Pistons Posts: 1322 (3rd)
Pistons Post Percentage: 30% (4th)
Total Threads: 369 (1st)
Posts Per Day: 5.18 (2nd)


----------



## Lope31

*Mike Luvs KG/MLKG*
_First Class Inductee_

Registration: August 25, 2003. (5th)
Total Posts: 2409 (5th)
Pistons Posts: 634 (5th)
Pistons Post Percentage: 26% (5th)
Threads Started: 28 (5th)
Posts Per Day: 5.79 (1st)


----------



## Lope31

The second counting...(October 17th, 2005)

*Brian*
Total Posts: 3631 [+965] (5th)
Pistons Posts: 1494 [+479] (4th)
Pistons Post Percentage: 41% [+3%] (3rd)
Total Threads: 349 [+70] (3rd)
Posts Per Day: 3.04 [-0.19] (5th)

*DetBNyce/CJ*
Total Posts: 7153 [+3369] (1st)
Pistons Posts: 5223 [+2905] (1st)
Pistons Post Percentage: 73% [+12%] (1st)
Total Threads: 406 [+210] (2nd)
Posts Per Day: 6.05 [+1.40] (1st)

*jvanbusk*
Total Posts: 5147 [+845] (3rd)
Pistons Posts: 2181 [+477] (3rd)
Pistons Post Percentage: 42% [+2%] (2nd)
Total Threads: 208 [+27] (4th)
Posts Per Day: 4.20 [-0.81] (4th)

*KABI/Lope31*
Total Posts: 7021 [+2584] (2nd)
Pistons Posts: 2504 [+1182] (2nd)
Pistons Post Percentage: 36% [+6%] (4th)
Total Threads: 631 [+262] (1st)
Posts Per Day: 5.73 [+0.55] (2nd)

*Mike luvs KG*
Total Posts: 3975 [+1566] (4th)
Pistons Posts: 1289 [+655] (5th)
Pistons Post Percentage: 32% [+6%] (5th)
Total Threads: 49 [+21] (5th)
Posts Per Day: 5.07 [-0.72] (3rd)


----------



## Lope31

The third counting...(November 22nd, 2006)

*Brian*
Total Posts: 5012 [+1381] (5th)
Pistons Posts: *Too high for search to count*
Pistons Post Percentage: *Too high for search to count*
Total Threads: 476 [+127] (2nd)
Posts Per Day: 3.14 [+0.10] (5th)

*DetBNyce/CJ/DetBNyce*
Total Posts: 7530 [+377] (2nd)
Pistons Posts: *Too high for search to count*
Pistons Post Percentage: *Too high for search to count*
Total Threads: 428 [+22] (3rd)
Posts Per Day: 4.76 [-1.29] (2nd)

*jvanbusk*
Total Posts: 5146 [-1] (4th)
Pistons Posts: *Too high for search to count*
Pistons Post Percentage: *Too high for search to count*
Total Threads: 208 [-] (4th)
Posts Per Day: 3.16 [-1.04] (4th)

*KABI/Lope31*
Total Posts: 8956 [+1935] (1st)
Pistons Posts: *Too high for search to count*
Pistons Post Percentage: *Too high for search to count*
Total Threads: *Too high for search to count* (1st)
Posts Per Day: 5.51 [-0.22] (1st)

*Mike luvs KG/MLKG*
Total Posts: 5177 [+1202] (3rd)
Pistons Posts: *Too high for search to count*
Pistons Post Percentage: *Too high for search to count*
Total Threads: 56 [+7] (5th)
Posts Per Day: 4.37 [-0.70] (3rd)


----------



## truebluefan

post to keep current.


----------

